# came across some good music



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's a link to hear the songs, I agree Haunted Motel is a good album.
Haunted Motel | Various Artists Album | Yahoo! Music

The player allows 25 complete listening sessions.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Growler...

Check these out. They may help you for this year.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/77758-halloween-carols-other-songs-4.html


----------

